# Old Pedigrees



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok, my first golden we had YEARS ago came with a 5 generation pedigree. Looking at it, it meant nothing to me at the time but I do remember a LOT of Am/Can CH. I tried a search today in k9 data, on what I remember to be the parents names and no results. Not too surprising, we are talking old. My dog died in 1981 at 14. I am just wondering where else I might be able to look them up? I would love to see if the bloodlines show in any dog/kennel I may know now. 

It's a curiosity thing really... any thoughts?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What year did k9 data start?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you have your dog's registration number? I wonder if you can search on AKC to pull up the parents names? I know you can adjust the last number or 2 of the reg'n # to find the names of the dogs' littermates.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

That long ago...changing the #'s on AKC won't work. They changed their numbering system about 10-15 years ago.

I think there's a way to pay money and get a pedigree if you have some of the information.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> That long ago...changing the #'s on AKC won't work. They changed their numbering system about 10-15 years ago.
> 
> I think there's a way to pay money and get a pedigree if you have some of the information.


I did that with our family's first golden Tanglefoot's Autumn Muriah
I just had his name, no number, no parents' names. I had to pay a little bit for a five-generation online pedigree and then I entered him on K9Data. His father was already in the database as were is mother's parents, so I just connected them all up and Voila, I can go back forever!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Are you remembering the dogs' AKC names or their call names?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have the 5 generation pedigree of the litter. We never registered our dog. I believe I am remembering (I need to look at the papers again to be sure) the registered names of the parents. One was "Heidi's Molly Cricket" the other was "Goldenpoints Mr Boogie". Whether my memory is exactly accurate I am not sure. I was just thinking about them. 

I know when I was looking for Quinn, and going through lab pedigrees, clearances etc, I found the mother of our old Lab Shadow. She was back a few years on the papers, but there she was. I just thought it would be fun to see if I can bring forward and see what (if any) lines now might be distant relatives of my first dog. 

I think their registration numbers are on the papers, I am not sure. It is old. It's like a black and white "photograph" the background is dark gray, and the lettering is white. I know for YEARS I had the papers rolled up sticking out of a bottle. Then I flattened them and put them in a book, the question is what book.... :doh: I think I can find them. 

I love looking at the lines in K9 data and it made me think about Katya.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am talking OLD... my dog was born in 1967. The dual champion thread on field with the old pictures got me thinking too.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Pedigree: Goldenpoints Mister Boggie

maybe this is the dad

SA366415 Goldenpoints Mister Boggie

http://www.akc.org/store/reports/dog/search/dog_search.cfm?basic=yes

American Kennel Club Online Store - Shop for dog related products for your breed or breeds. you can go to this link and purchase an online pedigree.

I didn't find SA375094 Heidi's Molly Cricket on k9data.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

WAY COOL!!!!

That does look like the dad, and I probably did have the name spelled wrong. 

Thanks


----------

